# Компьютерные технологии > Операционные системы > Microsoft Windows 10 >  Будут ли мои устройства и приложения работать с Windows 10?

## DEL

Windows 10 — наиболее тщательно протестированная версия из всех Windows, получившая миллионы отзывов от пользователей. Хотя мы и не можем предоставить стопроцентную гарантию в отношении всех конфигураций разных устройств, Windows 10 разработана с учетом совместимости с подавляющим большинством устройств.

Чтобы получить более подробную информацию о конкретном устройстве и приложениях, проверьте совместимость с помощью приложения Переход на Windows 10. Откройте меню в верхней левой части приложения и выберите пункт "Проверьте компьютер" или "Ваш компьютер подходит". Вам будут представлены все обнаруженные проблемы совместимости и предложены варианты их устранения. Чтобы обновление прошло наилучшим образом, планируйте его после получения уведомления о том, что Windows 10 готова к установке на ваше устройство.

----------

